

Tethr: Getting online in a crisis - huslage
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120413-communicating-in-a-crisis

======
johntdyer
Awesome!! This sounds great!

------
sunshinernnr
would love to see this technology go mainstream

------
diggz
This rocks!

